# Solo and V60



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Hi There

Anyone using their Solo for V60 grinding?

Just like to know what setting you are using - espresso perfect but want something lighter for the PM

Any help greatly appreciated?

Neil


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Try 60 to 70 from burr touching point


----------

